# Мастер для правой



## orionaccordion (21 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые!
Не подскажите, где в Москве можно сделать апгрейд правой клавиатуры Консоны?
Немного клавиши подровнять, снизить трение и обесшумить, пружины по 125 г настроить и т.п.
Хочется балканщину поиграть, а там мелкие и стремительные мелизмы, на МИДИ клавиатуре относительно легко играть, а на аккордеоне не очень.


----------



## glory (21 Дек 2016)

А чем меряли 125 грамм на миди?  И почему именно 125?
Просто интересно, помочь и рад был бы но...


----------



## orionaccordion (21 Дек 2016)

Тут на форуме есть уважаемый Vladimir Zh, который пояснял процедуру настройки клавиатуры, 
он писал про 125 г как стандарт. Сам я не мерил на МИДИ. Нужен грамометр, он где-то 5 тыс. стоит.
И на МИДИ (Roland A-37) граммы не акутальны, механика другая совсем, и  ширина октавы, кстати, 165 мм как на фо-но, у аккордеона 140 мм. На аккордеоне сильно не снизишь жёсткость, клапаны должны сдерживать давление мехов.
Но Владимир написал, что нужно сначала затиры убирать, вязкость клавиатуры понижается. Было бы неплохо, если бы это делал правильный мастер. Я, к примеру, пробовал на гитаре лады пересадить. Но shamray.ru это делает примерно в 1000 раз лучше за разумные деньги.

А интересно, на Weltmeister S4 клавиатура лучше, чем на Консоне? S4 почему-то поразил моё воображение после просмотра youtube. Больше чем Супита и S5. Что в нём такого?


----------



## ze_go (21 Дек 2016)

понос, однако))


----------



## rodiongork (22 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> он писал про 125 г как стандарт. Сам я не мерил на МИДИ. Нужен грамометр, он где-то 5 тыс. стоит.


стопкой монеток смерьте, это намного дешевле. даже подручные средства вроде плитки шоколада (ребром) могут неимоверное просветление на этот счет внести 

я м.б. ошибаюсь, но 125 граммов это по-моему очень много даже для реальной молоточковой механики деревянного пианино. может тут опечатка какая-то?

доберусь вечером домой, измерю и поделюсь наблюдениями.

Цитата:


> На аккордеоне сильно не снизишь жёсткость, клапаны должны сдерживать давление мехов.


ну там давление-то жалкие граммы на кв.сантиметр, по-моему... 

*UPD* нашел видимо ссылку на сообщение Владимира Ж:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6252.html#post37246

Фраза "у пианистов в разы больше" меня уже начинает пугать - полкило на клавише это не шутка! ))


----------



## glory (22 Дек 2016)

Можно и 80 и 120 и 180 и 200 сделать... Просто все эти граммы в немалой степени суб'ективны по восприятию, и я уверяю, если в пределах гаммы сделать +-5 грамм, вы не определите, какая клавиша пожестче, а какая послабше...
Поэтому я так скептически и спрашивал про именно 125 грамм...


----------



## orionaccordion (22 Дек 2016)

glory и rodiongork, спасибо за советы!

Про 125 г. Глянул сейчас книгу Фадеева и Кузнецова "Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов". В разделе ремонта клавиатуры действительно указано, что для баянов и аккордеонов усилие нажатия не должно превышать 130 г.   Стандарт есть, но почему столько, могу предполагать. 

Можно прикинуть, пишут, что давление внутри мехов максимум 200 - 250 мм. водного столба. Это где-то 2 - 2,5 кПа.
Если аккордеон 4-хголосный, то для 4-х отверстий, скажем, по 1 кв. см. суммарное давление на клапаны будет 80 - 100г.
Может быть поэтому стардарт такой. Правда, чтобы такое давление в мехах создать, нужно давить на меха (у Консоны 482 на 202 мм) около 20 кг! Это будет ffff. А я играю pp - mf. Так что есть куда ослаблять.

Глянул на сайте Weltmeister про пружины, это оказывается не обычные пружины, а работающие на кручение. Как их ослаблять, тоже не ясно.

В общем, как-то всё сложно. Может лучше купить другой инструмент с клавиатурой помягче. Дак найти надо, и денег стоит.


----------



## rodiongork (22 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Фадеева и Кузнецова. .. не должно превышать 130 г.


Отлично, вот она - конкретика, со ссылкой на источники  Однако это звучит как рекомендация по допустимому максимуму а не "стандарт".

Я замерил как обещался. У меня на цифровом пианино Casio с полноценной механикой - 60 граммов (это очень комфортно, хотя точно полегче чем на убитом красном октябре в музыкалке). На терзаемом мной старом безымянном аккордеоне - около 50. А на мелодике вообще около 35 ))

Кстати шоколадка отлично работает - рекомендую тоже провести эксперимент.
Так а Вы хотите чтоб было помягче или пожестче?

Цитата:


> Можно прикинуть, пишут, что давление внутри мехов максимум 200 - 250 мм. водного столба. Это где-то 2 - 2,5 кПа.
> Если аккордеон 4-хголосный, то для 4-х отверстий, скажем, по 1 кв. см. суммарное давление на клапаны будет 80 - 100г.


Ну да, я аналогично считал, но действительно мне 200мм и 20 кг кажутся несколько выходящими за пределы здравомыслия


----------



## glory (22 Дек 2016)

Роман, +100! Мне понравилось чисто математическое обоснование граммов в клавиатуре. Только все это без учета рычага клапан-ось-клавиша. И если клавишу мерять, в какой точке усилие прикладывать? Даже на баянных кнопках в зависимости от точки приложения погрешность получается...
А вообще все это напоминает притчу о любителях велосипеда, о тех кто любит ремонтировать. А те кто любит ездить не так скрупулезно выискивают возможности облегчить клавиатуру. Я знаю немало музыкантов которые любят "полетную" легкую клавиатуру, но есть любители и "пожестче"..
Фадеев -Кузнецов конечно все правильно.. Только для каких лет? И для каких инструментов? С тех пор ни испонительство, ни производство инструментов на месте не стояло..

P.s. Пружины на Weltmeister представляют собой 2-3 витка проволоки с расходящимися в разные стороны усами. Регулировка производится подгибанием усов... (Замерял-разобрал-подогнул- собрал-замерял - МАЛО,. ..-...-...- МНОГО    ) веселая, короче, работа...


----------



## orionaccordion (22 Дек 2016)

2Родион: rodiongork (22.12.2016, 17:43) писал:


> А на мелодике вообще около 35 ))


Хаха, надо переходить на мелодику. Если честно, была у меня такая мысль! Но аккордеон, во-первых, родной инструмент, во-вторых, с готовым аккомпаниментом, что очень хорошо для целевой музыки.

rodiongork (22.12.2016, 17:43) писал:


> Так а Вы хотите чтоб было помягче или пожестче?


 Помягче бы, конечно. В балканской музыке каждая шестнадцатая увита трелями, пральтриллерами и мордентами с глиссандами и пр. В добавок к этническому барьеру не хочется ещё с инструментом бороться.rodiongork (22.12.2016, 17:43) писал:


> на цифровом пианино Casio с полноценной механикой - 60 граммов


Я играл немного на фо-но, на Клавиновах, на Родес, на молоточковых Фатар. Все это для меня страдание. После аккордеона люблю только синтезаторные клавиатуры, и электроорганные. Чтобы замыкать контакты, силы много не надо, а молотки - совсем другое дело. Плохому танцору. ..., конечно, но что есть, то есть.
rodiongork (22.12.2016, 17:43) писал:


> Кстати шоколадка отлично работает - рекомендую


Да, если буду сам возиться, попробую что-нибудь такое.


----------



## orionaccordion (22 Дек 2016)

2Вячеслав: glory (22.12.2016, 18:49) писал:


> Мне понравилось чисто математическое обоснование


Да, чисто математическое, а не практическое. Это всего лишь оценка, не обоснование.

Блин, Форум съел мой пост Вам. Завтра допишу


----------



## orionaccordion (23 Дек 2016)

Нашёл ещё источник, другой Кузнецов Л.А. Акустика музыкальных инструментов. 
Там по науке сила нажатия называется "Нормальные усилия статического сопротивления при нажитии на клавишу (кнопку)". О как. Для 2-хголосных 1,2-1,4 Н, т.е. 120-140 г. Для 3-хголосных130-150г, для 4-хголосных 140-160 г.
Сказано, что чем больше голосов, тем неизбежно сила нажатия выше. Интересно, что не пропорционально числу голосов увеличивается сила. Видимо это связано как раз с размером плеч рычагов.
Поскольку речь идёт о "норме", то это можно понимать как советский стандарт. Интересно было бы узнать типовые значения  лидеров аккордеоностроения итальянцев.


----------



## orionaccordion (23 Дек 2016)

glory (22.12.2016, 18:49) писал:


> И если клавишу мерять, в какой точке усилие прикладывать?


 В процессе музицирования мне пришла простая мысль. Поскольку жёсткость клавиатуры актуальна при исполнении всяких трудностей, возьмем к примеру полутоновые трели и морденты. Пусть работают 2-й и 3-й палец. Возможно, что 2-й расположен на чёрной клавише, 3-й - на белой, или наборот. Подушки пальцев при этом находятся рядом, только на разных уровнях, поскольку чёрные клавиши выше. Палец между чёрными клавишами не заходит. Поэтому усилия нажатия надо измерять на конце чёрной клавиши, и на белой где-то на 1 см дальше от конца чёрной к правому краю клавиатуры, т.е. там где обычно стоит палец. На конце белых клавиш усилие, конечно, меньше, но обычно там не играют.

Шоколадки не оказалось под рукой, я взял стальной грузик от отвеса, на кухонных весах замерил 109 г. На концах белых клавиш они у меня нажимались где-то на 2 мм, до дна не доходили.  Видимо, мешает трение покоя, те самые затиры. На концах чёрных нажатия вообще не происходило. Жестковато, однако.


----------



## orionaccordion (23 Дек 2016)

glory (22.12.2016, 18:49) писал:


> Я знаю немало музыкантов которые любят "полетную" легкую клавиатуру


 Да, хотелось бы такую.

glory (22.12.2016, 18:49) писал:


> но есть любители и "пожестче"


У жёсткой клавиатуры, видимо, преимущество, что она энергично выталкивает палец при снятии усилия нажатия. Быстрое прекращение звука и возвращение пальца в исходное положение.


----------



## rodiongork (23 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Хаха, надо переходить на мелодику. Если честно, была у меня такая мысль! Но аккордеон, во-первых, родной инструмент, во-вторых, с готовым аккомпаниментом, что очень хорошо для целевой музыки.


Тут еще немаловажно что под мелодику затруднительно петь! Во рту же мундштук... 
Ну и в целом конечно, я не знаю, можно ли найти четырехголосые мелодики с регистрами... Так-то она даже по звучанию на мой вкус скучнее с одним голосом... И циркулярное дыхание я пока не освоил. 

Цитата:


> Чтобы замыкать контакты, силы много не надо


ну для пианино и синтезатора ведь важна сила удара (velocity) - а у Вашего Роланда наверное еще и after-touch даже есть 
тут все таки с совсем легкой клавишей слишком трудно контролировать. вот в случае органа / аккордеона конечно другое дело.

Цитата:


> Шоколадки не оказалось под рукой, я взял стальной грузик от отвеса, на кухонных весах замерил 109 г.


Можно к грузику монетки добавить для точности (их веса в инете легко находятся). Но в целом действительно звучит так будто у Вас не самая податливая клавиатура (хоть может и меньше чем пресловутые 125). В середине клавиши, когда рядом с черными жмакаешь) ведь получается в 1.5-2 раза больше... Неожиданно! Зато здорово что Вы пролили свет на это дело, измерив примерные цифры... То что до конца не доходит - необязательно затирание, имхо. Ведь для дожатия до конца нужно на несколько процентов больше усилие...

Цитата:


> Нашёл ещё источник, другой Кузнецов Л.А. Акустика музыкальных инструментов.


Учитывая полученные нами сообща на разных инструментах цифры, можно заключить что у предков-то наших похоже были более суровые инструменты. ) Действительно попробуем поспрашивать еще иностранцев!


----------



## vev (23 Дек 2016)

rodiongork (23.12.2016, 19:09) писал:


> В середине клавиши, когда рядом с черными жмакаешь) ведь получается в 1.5-2 раза больше... Неожиданно!


Ну уж куда как "неожиданно"... С рычагами и плечами раньше в 6 классе разбирались на уроках физики...


----------



## orionaccordion (23 Дек 2016)

rodiongork (23.12.2016, 19:09) писал:


> а у Вашего Роланда наверное еще и after-touch даже есть


Да, есть монофоническое (канальное) послекасание. Пользуюсь редко.


----------



## orionaccordion (23 Дек 2016)

Все мои герои играют на Guerrini President. Убойный инструмент. Типа Scandalli Super 6. И по цене тоже.

С виду даже в более дешевых моделях клавиатуры у итальянцев ровненькие, даже зазоры между клавишами имеют постоянную величину, от чего клавиатура очень опрятный вид имеет. Но все итальянцы с ломаной декой просто чудовищно дорогие (по нынешним нищим временам).


----------



## rodiongork (24 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Ну уж куда как "неожиданно"... С рычагами и плечами раньше в 6 классе разбирались на уроках физики...


Комичная фраза вышла, сорри ))

"Неожиданно" это к полученным автором значениям усилия конечно относилось. Там ведь по-видимому как раз что-то близкое к тем пресловутым 125 с которых все началось )


----------

